# Rube Powell



## elkspy (Oct 11, 2003)

do'se any remember him do you have a story about him


----------



## DMONTI (Aug 7, 2006)

I remember him winning the 1951 N.F.A.A. Freestyle Championship in Watkins Glenn, New York using an "unorthodox high anchor" and a high wrist.
He shot a 70", 52-53 lb. bow and a 31-1/2" arrow.
He also won the 1953, 54, 55 & 56.national Field. This was before the yardages were marked and he used a gap system on his sight pins to estimate yardage. I'd estimate he had a dozen pins on his sight window. I believe he was the first to hit a 500 in national competition in the late 50s.


----------



## elkspy (Oct 11, 2003)

i still have all his bows and arrows ,sights from the 50's


----------

